# attachment clutch slips



## daveholbrook (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi- new to the forum. Back in the early 70's, I ran Gravelys working for a landscaper and always admired those machines. I finally bought one of my own, a nice 12HP Commercial (haven't ID'd the year yet) that had only seen seasonal use blowing snow. The brush blade bogs down easily when cutting. I suspect that oil is getting between the clutch plates, causing them to slip. Quite a bit of oil spills out when I change attachments - I'm not a mechanic and don't know if this is normal, but it doesn't seem right. Any thoughts? A leaky seal maybe?


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

First of all change that trans oil. It looks badly contaminated. It takes 5 quarts of motor oil. It looks like there is a lot of water in the oil and that the level is a bit high. That high level is likely due to the addition of water to the oil.
.
Manuals are at oldgravelys.net

http://oldgravelys.net/pdf/Com_10A_12_Own_Man_0969.pdf

The attachment safety clutch may be slipping or the hi-low clutch may be slipping. Adjustment procedures are in the manual. The short version is to loosen the jam nuts, tighten the bolts, then tighten the jam nuts.

My rule of thumb is to tighten the bolts of the safety clutch to where they are tight and back them off 1/4 turn and lock in place.

All of the clutches in your gravely are oil clutches. They are designed to run in oil.

That looks like a 40" mower deck and is commonly called a finishing mower. It is not a brush hog. The 30" mower is what many call a brush hog. Setup correctly the 30" also doubles as a finishing mower too.

Here is the 40" mower manual.

http://oldgravelys.net/pdf/40_Inch_Commercial_Mower_Op_Man_0574.pdf

If you are not a mechanic but are willing to learn and have some wrenches then you are in good shape.


----------



## blunted (Mar 1, 2012)

thanks. i had some of the same qestions. is there a torque on the bolts with the springs? mand if so, if new ones need puting on, is ther a serton presure thay need to be? thanks, blunted.


----------



## daveholbrook (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks Richard-tx. The clutch doesn't appear to slip on the 40" mower deck, but it sure does on the 30" brush deck. And the snow-blower also bogs down easily on the slushy stuff. Sorry about the confusing photos. So, how does that oil get into the attachment in the first place - from the transmission? I have to say, the oil on the dipstick looks nice and amber-clear... and the guy who sold me the machine said he'd just changed the respective oils. But what's 5 quarts vs. the cost of a blown transmission, right? I'll change it. Would there be any attendant noise to a slipping hi/low clutch?
I sure appreciate the links; I'll check 'em out and report back!


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

There are two dipsticks on the tractor. One for the engine and one for the transmission. Are you saying that both look good? That oil that leaked out the front of the transmission sure looks gray and nasty in the pictures.

The attachments have their own oil. The 30" deck takes common gear oil. The blower takes GL4 gear lube only. You can use GL4 in the 30" and 40" deck as well.

Oldgravelys.net has all the manuals for all the attachments.


----------

